
Personal digestion tracker based on H2 breath sensing - mbrundle
https://foodmarble.com/
======
mbrundle
Interesting concept. I like the fact that it comes with specific compound
sachets (e.g. lactose, fructose) so you can systematically test for specific
intolerances.

